# The real problem stems from the way you look at your problem



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok, maybe not the best title. 

But the idea is that SA doesn't mean you can't socialize. It's the belief that SA *should* make you unsocial that makes you indeed unsocial.

Yesterday I went out for the whole night and didn't have a care about my SA, because my approach was: "take everything I can". And I can a lot even with SA.

Does this make sense? :eyes


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

that makes perfect sense,after i learned sa was a real thing i used it as a disability,and didnt try


----------



## kelso (Apr 23, 2008)

Certainly does make sense.
I, for one, used SA as an excuse not to do anything about anything.
You did the right thing Andy -good on you, make sure you do it again!


----------

